# busco macro que al abrir un archivo muestre una sola hoja



## rapidito78840 (Aug 29, 2005)

Amigos:
habra por ahi alguna macro que haga esto: que cuando abra un archivo de excel automaticamente me muestre una sola hoja ( que yo llamare "menu" ).
En esta hoja estaran hipervinculos para las demas hojas mismas que no se veran ( deberan estar escondidas ) 

la pregunta es esta; Puede excel hacer que siempre se muestre una sola hoja ( puede haber muchas mas, pero escondidas ) y que de esa hoja se llame a las demas cuando se necesiten, pero que siempre se muestre solamente una hoja ( que seria con la que se este trabajando )... no ?

En caso de que no se pueda hacer eso, pues entonces solamente el "macro" para hacer que cuando se abra el archivo de Excel, se vaya directamente a una hoja especifica

saludos y gracias anticipadas por su ayuda


----------



## tavo77 (Aug 30, 2005)

En el editor de VBA selecciona 'este libro' o 'ThisWorkBook'

En el panel de la derecha, debajo de las barras de herramientas busca el combo donde dice '(General)' y selecciona la opción 'workbook'. En el combo de la par que dice '(Declaraciones)' y selecciona la opción 'Open'.

Aparecerá el siguiente código:

Private Sub Workbook_Open()
'Inicio


'Fin
End Sub

Escrive lo siguiente entre Inicio y Fin:

Application.Worksheets("nombreHoja").Activate
Cells(1, 1).Select

De esta forma cada vez que abras el libro se activará la hoja 'nombreHoja' y la celda 1,1 (A1)

Para ocultar todas las hojas excepto 'nombreHoja' puedes utilizar la siguiente macro:

Sub ocultar()

Dim ws As Worksheet
Dim wk As Workbook
Set wk = Application.ActiveWorkbook

For Each ws In wk
    If ws.Name <> "nombreHoja" Then
        ws.Visible = xlSheetHidden
    End If
Next wk

End Sub

Finalmente, puedes llamar a la macro 'ocultar' cuando se abra el libro, de la siguiente manera:

Private Sub Workbook_Open()

Application.Worksheets("nombreHoja").Activate
Cells(1, 1).Select
ocultar
End Sub


----------



## rapidito78840 (Aug 31, 2005)

Gracias Tavo :
dejame intentarlo y de nueva cuenta gracias por tu tiempo para contestar mi question

saludos


----------



## rapidito78840 (Aug 31, 2005)

Tavo:
la macro para ocultar las hojas no funciono, incluso cuando la buscas y la ejecutas sale la ventana de Visual Basic  con colores amarillos las palabras:


```
Sub ocultar() 

 wk
```

alguna idea ?

saludos


----------



## tavo77 (Aug 31, 2005)

podrías enviarme el archivo donde copiaste la macro para revisarlo?
tavo77@starmedia.com


----------



## rapidito78840 (Aug 31, 2005)

Tavo: ya te envie el archivo para ver si me puedes ayudar... saludos y gracias


----------

